# Typical Weekend AND needed a fast solution to manage Round Bales



## afleetcommand (Apr 23, 2017)

Didn't have time or money to do this the right way..(Last part of video), but wanted to have a hay spike as CLOSE to the bucket arms as possible. Needed maneuverability for in the barn. Can't afford to get a skid steer. Didn't have time to wait for a Skid Steer Adapter as they are scarce! ( For that tractor/loader combo ) And the local guys wanted $900 plus just for the adapter. Had picked up a spike at an auction for like 150 and was planning to wait for an adapter...but this weekend we needed to work the hay so plans went out the window.....hence the video. Turns out the solution might have been the right one after all....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gotta love it when plan comes together.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I commend you for putting your round bales under cover. Many guys leave them outside in the weather, and (IMO) they lose a great deal of nutrient value.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Same here. Everyone leaves them outside, and then just peels of the first layer until you get to the un affected hay.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Number farmers also leave outside, un row first to lays for bedding than rest food.


----------

